# The inevitable invasion of Japan after Taiwan.



## InsolentGaylord (Aug 18, 2021)

This twitter post got me thinking. When China inevitably does invade Taiwan, isn't it pretty logical that Japan will then be invaded by China by force once China has this victory? Japan is quite close and the two countries hate each other, so this is very possible. 

With Article 9 Japan is pretty vulnerable.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 18, 2021)

China's end game is to take over the entire world, isn't it? So yeah, in theory they would invade Japan, but they'd also eventually invade the US.


----------



## PaulBearer (Aug 18, 2021)

If it were Japan pre-1945 I'd say they'd need to bring some might, but as Japan is eternocucked these days it's not a good prospect...would America try and protect them? they still have a awful lot of bases there I presume.

Scary.


----------



## AHAHAHAHAHAHA (Aug 18, 2021)

PaulBearer said:


> would America try and protect them?


Yes. we've said so in the past.


----------



## PaulBearer (Aug 18, 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA said:


> Yes. we've said so in the past.


What is China's problem? Why has someone got to try and take over the bloody world once every 100 years? 

I don't get how they are so sure it just won't spark a nuclear war, which they are massively outgunned in btw.

Part of me thinks world wars really are just agreements between powers to kill a few hundred million men, too many people...got to get rid.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 18, 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA said:


> Yes. we've said so in the past.


and as people know America follows through on its promises, Macarthur did and our politicans and media loved him right? 

its why every US person born after 1880 has followed through on our foreign policy promises on: Ukraine, Cuba, Argentina, and Canada which is why we've declared war on multiple European countries on their behalf. and we've won every single won. Also my wife Neta-Lee Herschlag just reminded me we also declared war on Israel too for similar reasons. in fact the US is 88-14 in countries we've declared war on since 1945. And every single one of those wars was because of a promise our representatives gave to some shithole countries' politician for some corn deal on behalf of our worker-owned corporations.

seriously though, i doubt by the time china declares war on the japs no other country will put their foot down and either nuke them or destroy the 3G dam. hell if i was in charge of US defense of Asian countries that would be my plan,  China can declare war all they want, its going to be a bit harder to last more than a few weeks when your supply chain just got destroyed. Sure the US would be hurt a bit, but i bet we have a lot more replacement parts lying around than they do. Of course the question is, is Taiwan/Japan/SK worth $9 trillion to US, because thats the loss if China trys shit and we decide to 'flip the board' so to speak on the situation. Having said that the question is who does the international community side with if we destroy china's dam in a retaliatory strike.

Thats an especially puzzling question because no western country has had to chose a side since the 1800s really. most countries really haven't had two sides where there wouldn't be a clear favorite in a while. Also isn't it sort of a bit unnerving that we really have no need for taiwan outside of the TSMC, really all china has to do is destroy that one facility somehow and soon after the US probably would turn its back on them.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 18, 2021)

The chinks are gonna rape the weebs.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 18, 2021)

Let's work with Japan. build some red white and blue Gundams as a show of autism  strength and solidarity.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2021)

There's a reason why they couldn't take over Japan the first time around.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 18, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> and as people know America follows through on its promises, Macarthur did and our politicans and media loved him right?
> 
> its why every US person born after 1880 has followed through on our foreign policy promises on: Ukraine, Cuba, Argentina, and Canada which is why we've declared war on multiple European countries on their behalf. and we've won every single won. Also my wife Neta-Lee Herschlag just reminded me we also declared war on Israel too for similar reasons. in fact the US is 88-14 in countries we've declared war on since 1945. And every single one of those wars was because of a promise our representatives gave to some shithole countries' politician for some corn deal on behalf of our worker-owned corporations


I cant tell if you’re shitposting


----------



## AHAHAHAHAHAHA (Aug 18, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> and as people know America follows through on its promises, Macarthur did and our politicans and media loved him right?
> 
> its why every US person born after 1880 has followed through on our foreign policy promises on: Ukraine, Cuba, Argentina, and Canada which is why we've declared war on multiple European countries on their behalf. and we've won every single won. Also my wife Neta-Lee Herschlag just reminded me we also declared war on Israel too for similar reasons. in fact the US is 88-14 in countries we've declared war on since 1945. And every single one of those wars was because of a promise our representatives gave to some shithole countries' politician for some corn deal on behalf of our worker-owned corporations


retard


----------



## draggs (Aug 18, 2021)

Lol what?

When?

2100?

The very idea


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 18, 2021)

i'm not so sure tbh

taiwan is realistic because taiwan as a country only really became a thing when kmt remnants made it their last holdout after losing the rest of china to mao. taking taiwan basically would be the final conclusion to the chinese civil war.
think about it like this: imagine if after the end of the american civil war, the confederates all fled to alaska, dismantled alaskan state intitutions and turned it into a de facto independent nation state, and stayed in power there until the current year, while still calling themselves the confederate states of america and laying claim to all mainland american territory while denouncing the USA as illegitimate. that's what taiwan is to china, that's why they're such a thorn in the CCP's side.

japan though? much bigger, much more powerful, much more well connected internationally, much more foreign and different from china than taiwan, and unlike taiwan, the ccp has no obvious and legitimate claim or casus belli against japan. and even inside china, there isn't much motivation or interest in war with japan. they're more likely to drum up some border conflicts with india, or further push their hegemony over central asia, than they are to invade japan.


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 18, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> There's a reason why they couldn't take over Japan the first time around.
> View attachment 2457707


Better pray all of that water dumped pollution erodes their aircraft carriers out in the East China Sea before they even get to Fukuoka or Okinawa.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 18, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> I cant tell if you’re shitposting





AHAHAHAHAHAHA said:


> retard


if you really can't tell i'm joking you have to assume the US did declare war on Russia in the 2010s, the UK in the 1980s, Russia in the 1960s, China in the 1950s, and France in the 1960s. and none of us apparently bothered to mention or care about that in the slightest. OTOH nice to know both of you assume i'm fucking Natalie Portman.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 18, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> if you really can't tell i'm joking you have to assume the US did declare war on Russia in the 2010s, the UK in the 1980s, Russia in the 1960s, China in the 1950s, and France in the 1960s. and none of us apparently bothered to mention or care about that in the slightest. OTOH nice to know both of you assume i'm fucking Natalie Portman.


You’re psychotic


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 18, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Let's work with Japan. build some red white and blue Gundams as a show of autism  strength and solidarity.


If these are not Burning Gundams or Gundam Maxters I will be severely disappointed, like with the 2021 Olympics.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 18, 2021)

I assume they go after South Korea first, then Japan. A ballsy move would to go after them both at the same time.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 18, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> You’re psychotic


I've been described as worse/better


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes Japan is *finished *and you'll never get to watch one of your shitty little girl cartoons ever again.
ALL HAIL THE GLORIOUS CCP!


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 18, 2021)

These "China will take over everything" articles and sayings are written by paid China shills to demoralize westerners and get them to unironically believe that China is #1. The logic goes that if people are fightened enough of the Chinese, they'll just back down and start simping for them. I've seen this happen to more than one conservative who, convinced that China would take over, became unironic chink sympathizers and turned into soy liberals within a year or two just because they wanted to be on the right side of history. Plus it makes the Communist Party leaders' microdicks hard.

China's a threat, but they absolutely do not have the logistics and the resources to invade a large country like Japan and they would alienate essentially the entire world if they tried to pull something like that. Even Russia has various lucrative trading deals with Japan that they wouldn't be the least bit happy to let go of, to say nothing of them just standing around and watching an aggressive neighbor expand right in their back yard. The only reason other countries might look the other way on them taking Taiwan is that Taiwan is culturally and ethnically Chinese. Japan is not, any action against Japan would be an act of open, naked aggression and you'd rapidly see some kind of coalition formed to take China down. That's assuming one would have time to form before the nukes started flying anyway.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Aug 18, 2021)

Doubt it. They have no claim to Japan, and no real reason to invade them. Japan has an enormous industrial base, difficult geography and the potential to produce nuclear weapons if provoked. Additionly, Japan is nationalistic and hard to infiltrate. Communism and socialism were also gutted, there would be no real group of japanese socialists that would cooperate with an invading China.

There are many other, easier and more lucrative targets for China.
The US empire is falling apart, but there will be countries who will ally with each other to oppose Chinese imperialism.
It is very possible that China doesn't want or need to use force to get what they want. 

They may very well be able to pull Japan into their economic sphere, China controls many essential resources Japans industry needs.


----------



## No Exit (Aug 18, 2021)

The Chinese are doing to Japan what they're doing to the rest of the world as well (emigration). There's plenty of them there already as they can get citizenship through jobs that will hire them for cheap. Japan's excuse is that there's the dwindling younger population so they have to import workers to keep up with the job demand.. The Chinese are just the sand niggers of the East.


----------



## sadbird (Aug 18, 2021)

Nah, if China attacks Japan America will be there in 12 seconds ready to shove their foot up their ass. But also it doesn't make sense for them to go after Japan before Korea since they're connected to the mainland and have an ally on their border.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 18, 2021)

Please, please stop being a retarded online.


----------



## Miles (Aug 18, 2021)

I think China is going to invade the Philippines first.

I mean think about it, the current Philippine president is a Chinese lapdog, he venerates Xi Jinping and has Pro-China views and policies.

He didn't even give a shit when China had fishing boats on Philippine territory

He partly owns DITO telecom which is an Internet Service Provider that is funded by the Chinese and you can already see where this is going.

The Philippine president's daughter is also looking to run for presidency in the upcoming elections which means the Philippines is most likely going to be Chinese territory or a Chinese dumping ground.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Aug 18, 2021)

So I'm confused. I thought you said the SJWs were going to take over Japan, but the CCP is doing it now? It can't be both OP


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 18, 2021)

hey @InsolentGaylord

If China did take over Japan, at least that would remove the threat of woke taking over, right?


----------



## Crux (Aug 18, 2021)

Taiwan is predominantly Chinese anyway, most of that population immigrated from mainland Fujian during the Cultural Revolution.  They dont like to be called Chinese unless it suits their opportunistic needs.

An official Chinese takeover of Taiwan would be quiet and quick without much talk.  They'd pull similar moves like in Hong Kong infiltrating the government with sympathizers and stooges.  Highly Likely.

A takeover of Japan is going to either take a lot of time or be very, very, messy.  I dont see it happening from a practical standpoint at this time and here's why.  

Firstly China is not looking to execute a physical war right now, an invasion of Japan would mandate the involvement of the US and EU.  While I agree that the US military is in shambles, poor leadership, getting woke, and politics have severely weakened them they still have technology some serious firepower.  However to the contrary do they have the will to use it?  I think Biden is a Chinese stooge but he can only push Chinese interest so far, even with treaties which could easily be broken in that scenario, the American public would not tolerate an insult to their perceived ego.  A full out war between China and the US would be devestating to both sides, I personally think it would cause a real nuclear war.  Further China has proved that they are willing to be patient so again I dont see a physical conflict being realistic.

With that in mind, here is my second point.  President Xi has been phenomenal to China's rise to the main stage of world politics.  While I may not agree with some of the things he's done or said I can respect him for getting the job done.  The current power structure in China allows him to accomplish great feats faster than any other developed nation, he says build a bridge and the bridge is built.  There's no argument or bickering about budgets, funds, political party bullshit, it gets. fucking. done.  With this power stream he is able to accomplish a lot and he is a man of a single mind.  But what happens when he dies?  He's 68 years old now, how much more time does he realistically have?  If he was in his early 50s I'd put more credence to the invasion of Japan as he'd have at most another 30 years to methodically plan a takeover, he's got maybe 12?  In all of world history what usually happens after a great leader passes?   A lesser leader is put in power either through familial means or through a power cabal that has filled the void for (usually) their own selfish needs.  I really dont know if when Xi is gone China will continue its climb.  It might for another decade but it might start to decline. 

so basically either we see a physical invasion in which case could end in nuclear war, or we see a methodical infiltration and takeover with a leader who probably wont live long enough to see the end of it....


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Aug 18, 2021)

Siamon said:


> I think China is going to invade the Philippines first.
> 
> I mean think about it, the current Philippine president is a Chinese lapdog, he venerates Xi Jinping and has Pro-China views and policies.
> 
> ...


CCP adding another shithole to its collection of territories, gg.


----------



## Crux (Aug 18, 2021)

Siamon said:


> I think China is going to invade the Philippines first.
> 
> I mean think about it, the current Philippine president is a Chinese lapdog, he venerates Xi Jinping and has Pro-China views and policies.
> 
> ...


Its a good point, there are plenty of territories like the Philippenis that are ripe for picking, countries that are considered 3rd world whose leaders are promised money and power in return for becoming a principality.  

My vote is dumping ground.  Look at Britain, France, Spain, and later the US, each of these countries gained wealth, power, and influence, by taking advantage of lesser countries as dumping grounds, cheap labor, and  natural resources.  It makes complete sense that China who is on an expansion kick, would emulate the same successful tactics that have pervaded world history.  The Philippines have no significant natural resources for the Chinese so thats why I think dumping ground.

Further the Chinese are an EXTREMELY nationalistic society, if you arent Chinese your're a foreigner.  Thats it.  Theres no assimilation.  Theres no 'if you work hard enough we'll accept you'.  If you're not Chinese you will NEVER be Chinese.  So any colony of China will never be more than thing to be used and thrown away.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 18, 2021)

Crux said:


> Its a good point, there are plenty of territories like the Philippenis that are ripe for picking, countries that are considered 3rd world whose leaders are promised money and power in return for becoming a principality.
> 
> My vote is dumping ground.  Look at Britain, France, Spain, and later the US, each of these countries gained wealth, power, and influence, by taking advantage of lesser countries as dumping grounds, cheap labor, and  natural resources.  It makes complete sense that China who is on an expansion kick, would emulate the same successful tactics that have pervaded world history.  The Philippines have no significant natural resources for the Chinese so thats why I think dumping ground.
> 
> Further the Chinese are an EXTREMELY nationalistic society, if you arent Chinese your're a foreigner.  Thats it.  Theres no assimilation.  Theres no 'if you work hard enough we'll accept you'.  If you're not Chinese you will NEVER be Chinese.  So any colony of China will never be more than thing to be used and thrown away.


lol Philippenis


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 18, 2021)

Spoiler



The fact that I had to get this from Reddit by an image search result makes me question if this was a bait post, or you arguing in bad faith.


----------



## Sanshain (Aug 18, 2021)

Crux said:


> An official Chinese takeover of Taiwan would be quiet and quick without much talk. They'd pull similar moves like in Hong Kong infiltrating the government with sympathizers and stooges. Highly Likely.



Utter gibberish. This is like saying that the Nazis could quickly and quietly take over Soviet Russia by infiltrating their government with sympathizers and stooges. Taiwan's entire national identity revolves around resisting China. Any government that seriously suggested re-integration or even a docile policy towards China would either be voted out instantly, or physically torn apart by an angry mob. Every Taiwanese citizen is raised from birth to have the differences between them and mainland China drilled into their heads. They are the most aware people on earth how they would be treated if they ever re-integrated. China *hates Taiwan.* It would happily kill every man, woman and child on the island, then commission a project to have the landmass itself reduced to below sea level, just to get rid of all memory that such an affront to its pride had even existed in the first place. The Taiwanese know this. A quiet takeover *will never happen.* Suggesting otherwise is actual lunacy. Iran will become Atheist before Taiwan peacefully submits to China. The Welsh will stop fucking sheep before Taiwan peacefully submits to China. That's how impossible this is.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Aug 19, 2021)

This is moronic. China has a historic claim to Taiwan, it has no sensible reason to invade Japan.



Forever Sunrise said:


> Utter gibberish. This is like saying that the Nazis could quickly and quietly take over Soviet Russia by infiltrating their government with sympathizers and stooges. Taiwan's entire national identity revolves around resisting China. Any government that seriously suggested re-integration or even a docile policy towards China would either be voted out instantly, or physically torn apart by an angry mob. Every Taiwanese citizen is raised from birth to have the differences between them and mainland China drilled into their heads.



Only hardcore DPP supporters see China that way, and those people are like the Taiwanese equivalent of BLM or Antifa.






There are plenty of KMT supporters who still see themselves as Chinese first and Taiwanese second, and would support reunification under a non-communist government. Don't believe that a small minority of hanjian are in any way representative of Taiwan.


----------



## Crux (Aug 19, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Utter gibberish. This is like saying that the Nazis could quickly and quietly take over Soviet Russia by infiltrating their government with sympathizers and stooges. Taiwan's entire national identity revolves around resisting China. Any government that seriously suggested re-integration or even a docile policy towards China would either be voted out instantly, or physically torn apart by an angry mob. Every Taiwanese citizen is raised from birth to have the differences between them and mainland China drilled into their heads. They are the most aware people on earth how they would be treated if they ever re-integrated. China *hates Taiwan.* It would happily kill every man, woman and child on the island, then commission a project to have the landmass itself reduced to below sea level, just to get rid of all memory that such an affront to its pride had even existed in the first place. The Taiwanese know this. A quiet takeover *will never happen.* Suggesting otherwise is actual lunacy. Iran will become Atheist before Taiwan peacefully submits to China. The Welsh will stop fucking sheep before Taiwan peacefully submits to China. That's how impossible this is.


I dont think so, the Soviets at the time had a hard maniac despot at the helm and a large population to play a war of attrition, they werent a small island next door.  Hitler also was on a time crunch, China has as much time as they want.  Taiwan really isnt any threat to them, they could blitzkrieg them right now and that would be that.

What do you think about the parallel to Hong Kong?  Its a bit different sure, but Hong Kong had grown for a long time away from the Mainland.  We know China had infiltrated the Hong Kong Gov't and had started to swing things back towards the Mainlands ideaology slowly.  I still dont think that Taiwan would be vastly different. 

I still think Taiwain is realistic but Japan a bit of a pipe dream at this time.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 19, 2021)

Invading Taiwan might not awaken the giant, invading Japan is FUBAR.
No, they won't do it.
Before you say Taiwan is Chinese, please educate yourself.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 19, 2021)

The US military has been in Japan for more than half a century.

The US military was in Afghanistan for 20 years.


Is there cause for concern that Biden's Debacle could inspire threats against Taiwan, South Korea, India, Japan, and last but first, Our Beloved State of Israel? Of course. But by contrast to all of the preceding, Afghanistan was never supposed to have our long-term support.


----------



## Jarolleon (Aug 19, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> i'm not so sure tbh
> 
> taiwan is realistic because taiwan as a country only really became a thing when kmt remnants made it their last holdout after losing the rest of china to mao. taking taiwan basically would be the final conclusion to the chinese civil war.
> think about it like this: imagine if after the end of the american civil war, the confederates all fled to alaska, dismantled alaskan state intitutions and turned it into a de facto independent nation state, and stayed in power there until the current year, while still calling themselves the confederate states of america and laying claim to all mainland american territory while denouncing the USA as illegitimate. that's what taiwan is to china, that's why they're such a thorn in the CCP's side.
> ...


Also Taiwan embarrasses the CCP by existing, because it's a version of China that had not taken Mao's direction, and it is far more prosperous per capita.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 19, 2021)

Yeah, that's pretty far-fetched. Waaay too high-risk, and for what reward? A landmass with no natural resources?

China is far more interested in exercising their soft power, like all this rope they're selling the US to ultimately hang itself with. They've got the rare earth metals and manufacturing markets good and cornered.


----------



## Troonos (Aug 19, 2021)

It would be justified punishment for Japan's atrocities like Nanking and anime.


----------



## Hathungor (Aug 19, 2021)

China would have to do all this taking over within the next 10 years or so. They're already past their peak now and by then will be a struggling nation that's heavily industrialized in the cities and still operating at a 19th century level of technology everywhere else with a rapidly aging population nobody can afford to take care of, natural resources like water mostly exhausted and a housing bubble that constitutes 30% of their economy and which may well have popped by then.
Winnie the Pooh enacting heavy-handed crackdowns of the one real advantage they have - mostly unregulated business - doesn't help either. If people are scared of China that's just their propaganda working.

There's an interesting 4-part video series I've come across that does a pretty good job of explaining why China will never be more influential than it is now. If you've got some time on your hands it's a good watch:


----------



## Ita Mori (Aug 19, 2021)

Inb4 the US convinces Japan to become the 52nd state and weebs gasm the mother of all orgasms and begin to pack their bags...


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 19, 2021)

China taking over Taiwan would be a massive loss. A substantial number of the worlds processors, microcontrollers, complex silicon, etc...  that are not Intel are made by Taiwanese companies, and in Tiawanese fabs, including the most cutting edge fabs held by TSMC, UMC, & Micron, and less importantly Lite-On, & Epistar.

In all honesty, China would be smarter to go after South Korea, using North Korean aggression as a pre-text and as a proxy. That would give them control of basically the rest of the cutting edge fabs as well as cutting edge optical and screen technology by SK-Hynix, Samsung, & LG.

Taking Taiwan and South Korea would give China something like 70%+ of the best technological designs and fabrication methods. They could wage economic war against the rest of the world with that kind of leverage.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Aug 19, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Before you say Taiwan is Chinese, please educate yourself.


The Republic of China isn't Chinese, right...


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> China's end game is to take over the entire world, isn't it? So yeah, in theory they would invade Japan, but they'd also eventually invade the US.


It's hilarious how americans are now projecting on China what the entire world thinks about america. 

Here's how "taking over the entire world" looks like



China is nationalistic. America is imperialistic. China does not have universalist ambitions. Literally all they want from other nations is to trade with them. It's fucking retarded to be afraid of China because all that the chinamen want is to sell you cheap shit. China was always primarily a mercantilist civilization. America on the other hand is a fully deranged "nation" of lunatics, your current flag is the LGBT aids banner, your current agenda is spreading degeneracy and filth to every corner of the earth, your endgame is turning everyone on the planet into an obese mixed race troon, you are a play-pretend nation of rootless bastards with no history or culture joined only by total servitude to jews. The final point of the evolution of "an American" is Chris Chan and Bella Jenkem. I feel so blessed to be able to witness the collapse of the american empie in real time


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 19, 2021)

PaulBearer said:


> Why has someone got to try and take over the bloody world once every 100 years?


America already took over the world after the Soviets fell, now it's just a championship title match between the young, hotheaded upstart and the complacent, geriatric title-holder


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 19, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> China is nationalistic. America is imperialistic. China does not have universalist ambitions. Literally all they want from other nations is to trade with them


Retard, nobody is imperialistic until they are, but china has had daily border skirmirshes with India (typically with melee weapons due to mutual no gun zone) and various border fights with Japan over water areas with occasional bombings and building of artifical islands for much the same time.

The idea that a nascent power like China is only interested in trade is fucking dumb. Even a country like the netherlands isn't only interested in trade.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 19, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> The only reason other countries might look the other way on them taking Taiwan is that Taiwan is culturally and ethnically Chinese. Japan is no


taiwan also isn't even fully recognized as an actual sovereign state by most countries and international organisation. it's not at all comparable to japan which is a fully recognized independent nation state with full integration and excellent connections in the international diplomatic world.



Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> It's hilarious how americans are now projecting on China what the entire world thinks about america.
> 
> Here's how "taking over the entire world" looks like
> View attachment 2458860
> ...


this take is naive at best, disingenuous at worst.
china buying out politicians and institutions left and right across the world isn't something that is done for trade and economic purposes only. they're active in regions as diverse as canada, new zealand, east africa, the balkans, central asia, literally everywhere, and their goal always boils down to some variation of trading financing and investments for local projects for some kind of local influence and power. that's how we end up seeing shit like CCP interests pressuring research scientists in fucking switzerland to chastise doctoral students for going against CCP talking points lol, or chinese student unions acting as thinly veiled CCP proxies and demanding adjustments to the curriculum in australian universities.


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Aug 19, 2021)

Anime already peaked in the 90s.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 19, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> taiwan also isn't even fully recognized as an actual sovereign state by most countries and international organisation. it's not at all comparable to japan which is a fully recognized independent nation state with full integration and excellent connections in the international diplomatic world.


Reminds me of that interview by a taiwanese journalist with someone from WHO a year or so ago.

Asking a question about how it would affect Taiwan. An uncomfortable look from his face and a uncomfortable silence.

The Taiwanese Journalist wonders if their skype connection is still working and asks if everything is alright.
> "I'm sorry I did not hear the question".
< "Okay I will repeat the question"
>"No, that's alright, let's move to the next question."

Lol.

Then she repeated the question.

Then he broke the connection.

It's still up on youtube somewhere.

As well as all the celebrities, including korean and american, that have had to apologize for standng near a taiwan flag or mentioning the existence of taiwan.

edit: found it for the lulz


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 19, 2021)

Japan would be their first target in a WWIII scenario, but I don't think they'll take Taiwan and then think "Ah, Japan too nice". They're close ally to America, I think shit would have to already be hitting the fan for that to occur.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 19, 2021)

I already mentionned it in an other thread but Japan could said to China: "Very nice dam you have, it'll be too bad if it'll be destroyed" as a reference to 3GD.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 19, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> It's hilarious how americans are now projecting on China what the entire world thinks about america.
> 
> Here's how "taking over the entire world" looks like
> View attachment 2458860
> ...


China isn't just China but is also communist, communism's end goal has always been global domination like the Soviet Union before them.

The things you dislike about American society are thanks to communist subversion, it's not the real face of America.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 19, 2021)

If the Changs made overtures towards taking Nippon land, wouldn't the japs just build a few dozen H-bombs and tell them to fuck off or eat a can of instant sunshine? They have more than enough materials, expertise and industry to build them; and no one likes nukes falling on their cities.


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Aug 19, 2021)

I legitimately believe Japan has seen this coming for a while and has been trying their best to inspire the west to get back into fighting shape before it's too late. 

Dark Souls is an homage to western hero myths produced at a high level of quality achieving a high level of success. Let me explain. 

Dark Souls takes place in a world where nearly everyone is undead, trapped in a neverending cycle of madness, repeating the same stupid shit until it succeeds in linking the fire. In today's metaphor we have 4 "Lords" with big souls that correspond to modern politics quite well: Gwyn and fellow Gods= "The West", Nito= LatAm, Seath= China, and Izalith= Islamic Caliphate. Missing from this list of Lords are two important players who are less powerful, but still relevant. The ancient dragons represent Russia or former USSR states. Europe is a little more tricky, but look at it this way: if Gwyn is the USA rotting away in stagnation, unable to achieve anything better than a stalemate - Europe is the Four Kings. Part of Gwyn's Lord Soul ($) was entrusted to them for strategic reasons (Marshall Plan), primarily to prevent their fall to The Dark (Communism) and to instead serve The Flame (democracy). When the Gwyn realized he had no real heir, just a tranny tentacle porn obsessed Moonlight Boi (Millenials), he knew the empire was in trouble. 

Seath and the other dragons ruled the Age of Dark, but at some point Seath betrayed his fellow commies in exchange for part of Gwyn's Lord Soul ($$$) and got to learnin' himself how to live forever (influenced by capitalism/sino-soviet split). The other dragons were kind of mad about this whole thing, but they were too weak to do much. During the events of the games you could say Kalameet is the late USSR, Midir is like North Korea being forced to eat up all the Darkness (communism) seeping out of the Ringed City (DMZ). South Korea and or Taiwan are sort of like Priscilla, the bastard offspring of East and West kept in a painted land where they can't fuck things up too much for their parents. If you want more detail, let me know, but I just want to get through these quickly: Nito is death and corruption that is saturated with The Dark, but not really of the dark. 

Many countries in LatAm who are not really inspired by Fire or Darkness in the same way other countries are decide to honor the old ways of their Aztec ancestors. This is shown in the brutality of the Cartels, first and foremost. More subtle is the connection is the Name itself, Nito means "botany" in Spanish. The toxic fumes of Nito as well as the addictive drugs were used to indiscriminant effect by Gwyn to put an end to the dragons. Unfortunately, Nito doesn't really give a shit and just keeps pumping it out. A real third positionist.
Witch Izalith is all about how a long time ago someone tried to recreate the miracle of life and ended up making a bunch of horrible monsters instead. Her Lord Soul (oil) was a bit too much for her to handle, leaving the landscape a burning nightmare of neverending chaos. Her legacy lives on, but not quite the way she intended it. While Chaos is not the most desirable outcome for most, some find it a preferable alternative to the stagnation of Fire. 
With the set-up out of the way I just want to point out that the player character and most popular character to the fanbase are Guts/Berserk references before going any further. Artorias is the True Hero of the past, corrupted by time, so brainwashed into hating the Dark that he doesn't even know who he is anymore. The Chosen Undead is a newer generation of would-be heroes that was born into a complete shitshow. You have to put down the boomers, put down the X-ers, lose to a seemingly invincible China only to find it's Achilles Heel after a brief stint in a gulag. The Four Kings are so far fallen to communism they have to be put out of their misery as well. The Witch Izalith is just asking for it at this point, but getting to her weak point is very frustrating and her explosion attack is just bullshit. Be prepared to spend a lot longer than you think you should on this one. The tranny prince covering up the decay of the kingdom with big-titty pfp illusions has to go, too I don't care that daddy never accepted you. If you want to go really deep (pun intended) I believe Aldritch is like the Dark but a little different, his puppeteering of trannys and mind control over the religious is very reminiscent of social media. I'm willing to generalize and say he's Dark Lite, technocracy to be more specific, but I'll have to think on it. 

Anyways, the big power structures formed to fight back the ArchDragons from the Age of Dark have all outlived their usefulness. The Lords believed, pretty stupidly, that by "winning" they deserved to be immortal. When they (Gwyn) stopped winning, they started a psy-op, astroturfing a story about how linking the fire will fix everything. 

So all the little undead trapped in a cycle of bullshit have no future or hope for a meaningful destiny. They have to settle for *gasp* something less than saving the world. You can slave away under the yoke of the gods to perpetuate their pensions and social security and wars... Or! You have another option with a more satisfying ending. Put out the fire and welcome the Dark. If the dragons are dead it will work this time. Right guys?  

A very concise way of summarizing our current politics. One side wants to keep lighting the flame while the other wants to give it a rest. Neither choice is right, and the path you are faced with for either is very difficult. You're not a huge powerful god. You didn't cause the problem. You're not the only chosen undead. You definitely don't benefit from the solution. The imagery of a knight in armor fighting dragons and giants would suggest an ultimate battle where the winner becomes king and the loser dies, but that's not what Dark Souls is about. It takes that western concept, shakes off the dust, and reintroduces some values the west isn't as keen on these days: sacrifice, embracing futility, selfless courage, asking for help when things are too difficult, and finding purpose in a morally gray world that isn't an escapist power fantasy designed to serve your base instincts. 

Dark Souls is a cry for help from a Japan well aware they cannot stop China, but still motivated as hell to tip the scales. You see the same sentiment expressed with BotW and Fate Zero as well. A simple theme of "Wake up western man and just fucking do something, I don't care if your weapons break too easily, or your servant has shit stats, or if the swamp area has difficult platforming sections made worse by poor frame rate optimization. Go out there and live your heroic dreams now because there will never be a perfect time to stand up to evil and time is running out at a planetary scale if this shit keeps going.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 19, 2021)

I can't wait for anime to die.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 19, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I already mentionned it in an other thread but Japan could said to China: "Very nice dam you have, it'll be too bad if it'll be destroyed" as a reference to 3GD.


exactly its a massive crutch, any country with access to missiles or bombs or jets can fuck them. And i have a hard time believing the Chinese have that shit covered in AA. Its like if the exhaust port on the death star was the size of a star destroyer.


----------



## Techpriest (Aug 19, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Invading Taiwan might not awaken the giant, invading Japan is FUBAR.
> No, they won't do it.
> Before you say Taiwan is Chinese, please educate yourself.


No, we have very long standing deals with Taiwan and it’s been very clear for a very long time to China that if they try and cross the strait in force, we will get involved. When they saber rattled in the 90’s, we sent a full CBG into the strait and told them to fuck off. We can hide CBG’s behind the island and play fuck fuck games for months until they run out of troops.



Above is a fun series of posts explaining the issues China has to deal with to even conceivably take Taiwan.

OP is a faggot and needs to be beaten with a stick for being a complete and utter waste of oxygen.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 19, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> No, we have very long standing deals with Taiwan and it’s been very clear for a very long time to China that if they try and cross the strait in force, we will get involved. When they saber rattled in the 90’s, we sent a full CBG into the strait and told them to fuck off. We can hide CBG’s behind the island and play fuck fuck games for months until they run out of troops.
> 
> View attachment 2461158
> 
> ...


China Undercover has a great coverage on Taiwan, China, US isses.
During the Trump admin I would agree with you.
Now, I am not sure.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Aug 19, 2021)

Lol, yes, incompetent Ching Chongs, _please_ try to invade Japan. I would very much enjoy seeing your conscript troops annihilated and Beijing turned into glowing rubble.


----------



## Techpriest (Aug 19, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> China Undercover has a great coverage on Taiwan, China, US isses.
> During the Trump admin I would agree with you.
> Now, I am not sure.


The first fucking thing Biden did was call up the Taiwanese government and assure them that nothing will change. Biden has a lot of faults, but he’s not going to leave Taiwan on its own. Man doesn’t like commies one bit.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 19, 2021)

I feel like there is a lot of black-pilling going on in this thread. Here is what I think.
1. China hasn't taken over Taiwan yet and, while I'm not exactly pleased with the state of America right now, it's not exactly dead yet.
2. Amphibious invasions are really hard, because these sorts of combat scenarios favor the defender.  Once you break through an enemy's defenses you have to land soldiers on your enemy's territory and keep them supplied. You will inevitably hit hit bottle neck where you can't land more soldiers, because you're using all of your planes and boats supplying the ones that are already fighting. There is also the fact that most of Taiwan is either mountainous or urban, two conditions that favor the defender.
3. It might be possible that China can close the gap and get to the point where it militarily dwarfs Taiwan and makes point 2 irrelevant, but how long is that going to take. Look at China's birthrates. There is going to be some major problem in China within the next 50 years due to their decline birthrates, aging population, and lack of immigrants.
4. China's whole goal of controlling Taiwan is so that they can be the sole government of the Chinese people. The reasons are all internal, not external. It is a problem for the CCP if there is another group of people who are ethnically Han, speak Chinese, and live on land that has historically been controlled by China and these people are both ideologically apposed to you and not under your control. Their very existence is, in a way, a threat to the CCP. They are bonafide Chinese and as long as they exist, they provide a look into a legitimate and alternative way of being Chinese to the mainlanders; one that the CCP doesn't like. For Japan there is no motivation like this. Japanese people are not Chinese. All the CCP would accomplish by taking over Japan would be gaining another ethnic group to manage and payback for WW2.


Techpriest said:


> The first fucking thing Biden did was call up the Taiwanese government and assure them that nothing will change. Biden has a lot of faults, but he’s not going to leave Taiwan on its own. Man doesn’t like commies one bit.


Optimistic.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 20, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> There is going to be some major problem in China within the next 50 years due to their decline birthrates, aging population, and lack of immigrants.


If china really needs it, they'll import a work force without giving them rights or permanence.

They already have "white monkey" media jobs where white people are hired simply to stand around for some photographs to give reliability to their media profile even as they're treated like shit.

They'll have no issue importing people for the same reason, possibly even copying saudi arabia slave migrants.

They don't actually have to copy the insane left wing model of handing out rights to migrants like you're santa clause, because weakening certain strong native countries is part of the internationist goal.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 20, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Lol, yes, incompetent Ching Chongs, _please_ try to invade Japan. I would very much enjoy seeing your conscript troops annihilated and Beijing turned into glowing rubble.


Don't forget Wuhan and Shanghai being flooded as well once 3GD will be attacked by Japan.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Aug 27, 2021)

Nobody ever keeps in mind that the island of Taiwan is an incredibly well defensible island and that's why the Kuomintang retreated there.

I'm sure they have impressive surface to air missiles too, and in case of a Red Chinese invasion they probably would have aid from Japan and South Korea as well, in case the USA can't do it.


----------



## mickey339 (Oct 11, 2021)

A certain youtuber said: yup, and it is going to have a tremendous impact on Japan and basically cut in half the population of the entire region (not just nippon).

The Chinese state is facing an impending catastrophic collapse. And when that collapse happens, half a billion angry chinese men without partners will pour out of China into the surrounding areas.

I could imagine that many would turn their eyes specifically to Japan because of:
1. the historic relationship between the two
2. Many Chinese men would undoubtly seek out the richest surrounding region

PLUS there probably isn’t a lack of chinamen watching anime and internet videos about the wonders of amazing tiny pod hotels, in Japan! So what better area to invade and destabilize?
By that I could definitely see a chinese presence establishing itself in Japan. And to compare the two: China definitely has the more advanced military technology (which future rogue china warbands has been trained in). PLUS, while the average chinese isn’t a soldier at least he have had his soul hardened by 12 daily hours of gruelling labor. Meanwhile his japnese cousin has no military and spends all day observing drawings of men who look like women.

Interestingly, the same youtuber claimed that South Korea would not face complete annihilation. That is because the North-South border is located as is because of a mountain range. Also, Korean conscription.


Edit: haha ok, finished reading the thread lmao weebs be mad as fuck


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Oct 11, 2021)

Taiwan is a goner, but they aren't going after Japan/South Korea anytime soon until the American presence is weakened. Until then they will continue to buy politicians and pull more gay ops.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Oct 11, 2021)

mickey339 said:


> A certain youtuber said: yup, and it is going to have a tremendous impact on Japan and basically cut in half the population of the entire region (not just nippon).
> 
> The Chinese state is facing an impending catastrophic collapse. And when that collapse happens, half a billion angry chinese men without partners will pour out of China into the surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


I would think it's more likely that those 500 million people starve to death than invade the entirety of Asia. It would not be pretty.


----------



## Desu Vult (Oct 12, 2021)

AFAIK Japan is (and has been for decades) nuclearized in all but name, and could get its nukes online in a matter of months. And If China makes any serious move at Taiwan, they likely will, fuck the optics. 

Modern China can't take even one or two of appropriately targeted ones without it's economy collapsing and the whole country sliding back into stone age (aka 1969, for China).


----------



## Bad Gateway (Oct 13, 2021)

Believing what you read on twitter should be grounds for being put in an iron maiden for 25 years. Kill yourself.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 13, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> i'm not so sure tbh
> 
> taiwan is realistic because taiwan as a country only really became a thing when kmt remnants made it their last holdout after losing the rest of china to mao. taking taiwan basically would be the final conclusion to the chinese civil war.
> think about it like this: imagine if after the end of the american civil war, the confederates all fled to alaska, dismantled alaskan state intitutions and turned it into a de facto independent nation state, and stayed in power there until the current year, while still calling themselves the confederate states of america and laying claim to all mainland american territory while denouncing the USA as illegitimate. that's what taiwan is to china, that's why they're such a thorn in the CCP's side.
> ...


Not only that while Japan doesn't have nuclear weapons they have nuclear power plants, access to enriched uranium, and missile technology. Japan if Taiwan was invaded would ve forced to join the nuclear club and probably start using the senkaku islands as both a base as well.


----------



## Die Dunkle Maus (Oct 13, 2021)

China's not invading shit they need a boat to get to. 

They may have the numbers in their navy, but they do not have the quality to impose their will on the USA and our allies (in spite of our decline in recent times); and they definitely don't have a death wish.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 13, 2021)

Japan is perpetually 4 weeks away from a nuclear bomb. Their "civilian" nuclear energy program is about as civilian as their helicopter "destroyer is a "destroyer". Ditto for their space program whose rockets by some happy miracle can also double as ICBMs.

 If China were to go to war with Japan they would have at best 2 months before Japan managed to mount a full nuclear MIRV payload on a dozen rocket and let fly.

Figure 6 warheads per rocket, times 12 that would be 72 independent targets. One MIRV for Japan itself to drop on the invaders and another 11 to kill as many Chinese as possible. There is no way China could defeat Japan before this outcome.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Oct 13, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> i'm not so sure tbh
> 
> taiwan is realistic because taiwan as a country only really became a thing when kmt remnants made it their last holdout after losing the rest of china to mao. taking taiwan basically would be the final conclusion to the chinese civil war.
> think about it like this: imagine if after the end of the american civil war, the confederates all fled to alaska, dismantled alaskan state intitutions and turned it into a de facto independent nation state, and stayed in power there until the current year, while still calling themselves the confederate states of america and laying claim to all mainland american territory while denouncing the USA as illegitimate. that's what taiwan is to china, that's why they're such a thorn in the CCP's side.
> ...


The Chinese despise the Japanese. The Japanese committed untold atrocities against them in WWII and now they are using anime to make Chinese kids gay.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Oct 13, 2021)

China isn't going to invade Japan. China will take over Taiwan(they already have according to Russia) which is what it is. Taiwan is apart of China according to the Chinese so it makes sense to them. It's simply reunification.  Japan isn't Chinese and I do not believe China had world domination on their mind. 

Xi has told everyone what his goal is. It's Pax Sinoco. He wants to be the world's lone super power and enforce peace. Invading Japan does not get him to that goal, he isn't going to risk starting WW3 with a country that can nuke him and will be an instant start button for that particular boogalo. Taiwan can be reasonably argued as Chinese. Japan would be just a land grab that China really has no reason to want.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Oct 13, 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA said:


> Yes. we've said so in the past.


We won’t fight over Taiwan.


----------



## AHAHAHAHAHAHA (Oct 13, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> We won’t fight over Taiwan.


Please stop replying to my post you room temperature IQ, autistic, retard. 
Taiwan ≠ Japan


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Oct 14, 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA said:


> Please stop replying to my post you room temperature IQ, autistic, retard.
> Taiwan ≠ Japan


We won’t fight over Japan either 
Nobody is gonna go anywhere; the American armed forces are used to ferry illegals into the country and suppress nationalists.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 14, 2021)

Gee- maybe if Japan actually had a fucking military and didn't have to rely on US Marines raping women in Okinawa the threat of Chinese invasion wouldn't be such a big concern. But no- Article 9 is needed in this day and age, right?


----------



## Yizu (Oct 14, 2021)

China has zero reason to try and mount an invasion of Japan, while it does have reason to annex Taiwan (considering it to be a part of their territory). His wife should divorce him for being retarded.


----------



## OG Swolemaster (Oct 14, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Gee- maybe if Japan actually had a fucking military and didn't have to rely on US Marines raping women in Okinawa the threat of Chinese invasion wouldn't be such a big concern. But no- Article 9 is needed in this day and age, right?


JSDF: 250,000 men
III MEF:  27,000 men


----------



## Large (Oct 14, 2021)

It is inevitable I have 6000000 hours in swedish map games trust me bro


----------



## nsopegasusyou (Oct 14, 2021)

China can disable all computers and phones in range of "made in China" phone towers, which, thanks to Huawai, are a lot.

Try building or managing anything after China takes out all your communication.

If China strikes at current conditions, the response will have to come in seconds or it is too late. No two weeks of building nukes.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Oct 17, 2021)

<sees who made thread
<insolent glowningger Gaylord
This is why I stopped visiting this part of the site it’s nothing but doomposts


----------



## mickey339 (Oct 18, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> I would think it's more likely that those 500 million people starve to death than invade the entirety of Asia.


It would be more like a collapse of central authority than collapse of agricultural production. The Chinese government will be incapable of keeping itself alive thus causing a mass exodus of disenfranchised chinamen who used to spend 12 hours a day producing plastic crap.




Maurice Caine said:


> It would not be pretty.


Quite the contrary, chinks dying is one of the most beautiful things witness.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 18, 2021)

OG Swolemaster said:


> JSDF: 250,000 men
> III MEF:  27,000 men


250k men, only a tiny fraction of whom have seen actual combat, and only then because Japan is obligated to provide troops for NATO engagements. Granted, I still think Japanese troops will be far better prepared than Chinese troops for a few reasons:

1. U.S. military training and guidance. At least that _used _to mean something, before all our generals became CRT-supporting crossdressers.

2. Technology. Japanese troops are relatively well-equipped, most importantly with all NATO-standard equipment (whereas China would basically be like Nazi Germany, pressing all sorts of strange, unfeasible calibers and weapons into combat simply because of supply constraints).

3. Warrior spirit/hatred of China. The Japanese hate the Chinese and vice versa. There is still very much an ultraright-wing, militarist element still present and prevalent in Japanese society. I firmly believe that the Japanese, if not simply nuked into oblivion again, would fight to the bitter end for every inch of land; the issue is that the young male population of Japan is on the decline, leaving the defense of the homeland after the military mainly to the elderly and to women.

Also I know literally no one IRL who would unironically support China in a war against anyone. The unfortunate reality is that China doesn't care about the Western everyman's opinion; only the infiltration of their social justice groups, universities, legal systems, media outlets and governments. Would China be willing to kick off a potential WWIII over Taiwan or Japan?


----------



## Ghostse (Oct 19, 2021)

China would start WWIII over Taiwan. They would love to go sack-tap Japan and set up a CCP puppet (and as importantly evict the americans) but would not start WWIII over it, especially when they probably just soft-power it and/or wait for the Japanese to 2-D themselves to death.

China, today, will not start WWIII over Taiwan because they know they would lose, badly, and they know it. The US wouldn't need to get involved offensively (except to neutralize their air superiority)  and Taiwan could send the CCP back accross the strait because China has no force projection. But China wants Taiwan so, so bad.

I'm going to do this quick and an inch deep, so sorry if I switch gears rapidly just truck through bits and expect you to know and understand. I'll try to exsperg anything that isn't clear.

*The Princelings: Why China knows they would lose (today)*
'Member the slap fight over the approach to everest? https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-53076781 China did not exactly lose, but they had battle with India trying to reenact the 1962 war and it did not go in their favor, partly because Chinese troops refused to advance because of Princeling syndrome (I'll get to that in a minute). To slim down an overlong post, the CCP implemented the One Child policy (more like the "one child at a time" policy) to break the independence of the rural areas. TL;DR you would have as many kids as you could, and hope one would be successful enough to support you; kids are your 401(k). One of them is a fuck up? Oh well, you have spares. So the CCP wanted to make them care about their kids - now it really mattes if little Johnny Dimdong is a good little drone, because your ability to survive depends on the State paying out retirement benefits and Dimdong being able to fill in the gaps.
China didn't anticipate this policy working a little too well: None of their conscripts in Galwan wanted to get in harm's way because they are their family's only hope for the future. They have been coddled from birth and given everything that could help the succeed and been driven to get as rich and powerful as they can. This is Princeling sydrome. China has known about this problem for several years, which is why they repealed One Child in 2015. In 2034 , those kids will start turning 18, and China is already mandating all media be masculating and even more jingoistic. 2034 is when shit will start getting real.

*The Mandate of Heaven: Why the CCP needs Taiwan*
China has a culture that goes back 4000 years. Dynasties come, dynasties go, but family tradition and chinese regional beaurcracy remains. Everyone who conquered china re-uses their government apparatus because its efficient enough. So this means the average chink doesn't care who runs the country. They care who the Mayor is, he's the one who gives them their marching orders, and no one really gives a fuck who gives him his. The mayor follows the regional government, and they follow the provincial governor.

This has given rise to a very fluid upper bureaucracy - if you can get a governor to defect, you get him and all his underlings come with. Who the local & regional governments report to is immaterial for the average citizen. And the government reports to who ever has the Mandate of Heaven.

The mandate of heaven
The Mandate of Heaven means the person who should be in charge is in charge. If they are in charge and you can't rebel, they clearly have the Mandate of Heaven. If they lack the mandate of heaven, they will be overthrown because they lack the mandate of heaven. This seems like circular reasoning but it is Real Politik at its finest, most pure form.

There are a bunch of tests to prove you have the Mandate of Heaven, and one of them is that you control all the of the traditional Chinese provinces, including Tibet and Taiwan. This is why the CCP loses their shit when Taiwan mentions declaring their independence - if Taiwan were to be independent, it would be proof the CCP doesn't have the mandate of heaven and that means they could be overthrown by someone else claiming the mandate of heaven.

China doesn't need to secure the "mandate of heaven" because of the US, Russia, or anything else. The need to secure the Mandate of Heaven to keep their own people in line. It is to keep their own people from trying to throw them off.

*China has no reach*
China has terrible logistics capability. Their landing craft are not great. Taiwan, if they fight even half as good as they are expected to, will turn back a Chinese amphibious assault easily. China is bigger and has more troops, but they would be bottle necked in landing craft. China could respond with a massive Air-to-ground campaign, but that would be opposed by the US 6th Fleet.  And on the whole, Chinese pilots are just not there in terms of training. Today.

China is working very hard to correct these imbalances. and they have until atleast 2034 to do it.

*What does this mean for the price of Anime in Tokyo?*
China wants to sack-tap Japan, obstensibly for WWII but really because they are the other, bad sort of Slants and China wants to make sure they don't get uppity. But the CCP, once they have the mandate of heaven, doesn't have any designs on control outside of historic china. They want to make sure nothing external threatens them, but they have no interest in controlling the united states beyond ensuring the US cannot disrupt their inner workings.

China, having secured Taiwan, would probably either get Japan to capitulate and sign an unequal treaty. Failing that, they would likely launch airstrikes on the home islands and make symbolic landings on some of the smaller southern islands to show they mean business until Japan capitulated. China would want to see a CCP friendly puppet, and with Japan humilated, likely just go back to enjoying undisputed rule over China.

tl;dr:
Do whatever it takes to be too old for the draft by 2034. If in the service, I'd suggest you be out and your IRR requirements complete by then.

Anyway, in the short term China is also more likely to go to an invasion-type war with Vietnam than Taiwan. Tl;dr gender imbalance, and the Viet viewed as "close enough" for the chinese on the southern border.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 19, 2021)

It all could have been avoided if we just nuked em in the 50s.


----------



## Derka Derka (Oct 19, 2021)

Ghostse says ...


> *China has no reach*
> China has terrible logistics capability. Their landing craft are not great. Taiwan, if they fight even half as good as they are expected to, will turn back a Chinese amphibious assault easily. China is bigger and has more troops, but they would be bottle necked in landing craft. China could respond with a massive Air-to-ground campaign, but that would be opposed by the US 6th Fleet. And on the whole, Chinese pilots are just not there in terms of training. Today.
> 
> China is working very hard to correct these imbalances. and they have until atleast 2034 to do it.



China would lead with ridiculous number of ground based missiles, to overwhelm Taiwans defense before attempting landing.  The air to ground capability will be used to escort/protect landing craft.

On the other hand, Taiwans military focus is to repel a Commie invasion.
When I last read about it, the commies were expected to lose a great chunk of it's invasion capability (and destruction of a bunch of mainland bases) if they invaded Taiwan.

The princeling syndrome makes a lot of sense.


----------



## OG Swolemaster (Oct 19, 2021)

Hermann the German said:


> 250k men, only a tiny fraction of whom have seen actual combat, and only then because Japan is obligated to provide troops for NATO engagements.


None of them are confirmed to have seen combat. There are rumors that the JGSDF saw combat in Iraq but nothing concrete. Japan isn't a NATO member so has no obligations to assist NATO with anything. All it has is a one way defense treaty that states the US is required to assist it if attacked in exchange for being allowed to keep its bases in Japan.


Hermann the German said:


> 2. Technology. Japanese troops are relatively well-equipped, most importantly with all NATO-standard equipment (whereas China would basically be like Nazi Germany, pressing all sorts of strange, unfeasible calibers and weapons into combat simply because of supply constraints).


Japan never really standardized NATO equipment for anything other than small arms. There's no real reason for them to follow NATO's standards as they're on the other side of the planet and produce almost all of their ammunition domestically. Even when their weapons appear chambered for NATO caliber ammunition or have origins outside of Japan they're often not interchangeable with their NATO counterparts. A few examples:

Type 64 was chambered in 7.62 NATO but only used reduced charge ammunition because Japanese soldiers in the 1960s were megamanlets.
F-15J uses a Japanese radar and fire control system so it can't fire American missiles designed after it was introduced(1980) like AIM-120 and newer AIM-9s thus uses Japanese missiles that are broadly equivalent in performance (AAM-4, AAM-5).
Same for Mitsubishi F-2
Type 10 APFSDS can only be fired out of the Japan Steel Works 120mm because Rheinmetall guns aren't rated to handle the pressure it generates.
Their destroyers are based on heavily modified Arleigh Burke hulls with all the radars, torpedoes, and missiles except the ones in the VLS replaced with Japanese ones.
They only use domestically designed anti-tank missiles except on their Cobras and Apaches



Hermann the German said:


> 3. Warrior spirit/hatred of China. The Japanese hate the Chinese and vice versa. There is still very much an ultraright-wing, militarist element still present and prevalent in Japanese society. I firmly believe that the Japanese, if not simply nuked into oblivion again, would fight to the bitter end for every inch of land; the issue is that the young male population of Japan is on the decline, leaving the defense of the homeland after the military mainly to the elderly and to women.


This probably wouldn't ever come up because of the huge disparity in naval and air power. If China ever started something they'd end up with all of their ships at the bottom of the ocean before ever landing.

Japan's real advantages in a possible war with China are:

Will probably be on the defensive
Are separated by 500 miles of ocean
Have a navy that rivals the PLAN
Are allied with a navy that dwarfs the PLAN
Have an air force that shits all over the PLAAF/PLANAF
Are allied with (two) air forces that also shit all over the PLAAF/PLANAF
Have a shitload of mobile land based anti-shipping missiles
Have a shitload of planes that can carry anti-shipping missiles
Have an army purpose built to oppose amphibious invasions
Have a land based air defense network with both long range SAMs and SHORAD systems (rare for a US ally)
Possibly have the densest ballistic missile defense network in the world between all the Aegis equipped destroyers in the USN and JMSDF


----------



## Ghostse (Oct 19, 2021)

Derka Derka said:


> *China would lead with ridiculous number of ground based missiles*, to overwhelm Taiwans defense before attempting landing.  The air to ground capability will be used to escort/protect landing craft.



China COULD do that. But they might not want to.

To tl;dr: 
-China's own propaganda machine would work against them. They have been emphasizing how much Taiwan is a part of China just with a western puppet government. Their own military would have issues with just letting fly.
- China wants Taiwan intact, for both economic and Mandate of Heaven reasons.
- Taiwan has significant anti-missile defenses. They have patriots, almost certainly iron dome, and ECM jammers.
- Missile barrage will harm them internationally. Not only will it increase international sympathy for Taiwan, but it will increase the odds of a neighbor like Russia (especially Russia) becoming concerned about that opening salvo and China's willingness to use it. Russia would want to demand a reduction of Chinese land-based missiles, and might do a land mobilization with "stopping atrocities in Taiwan" as an excuse to get it. Imagine being on the wrong end of the US and Russia while sharing a land border with the former.
- Every site you launch missiles from is now a valid military target for a US response. If it looks like you ar blowing your load with a massive launch, every site you have missiles at is a valid target for a US response.
- to the tl;dr - Even forgetting missile defenses, having a missile CAPABLE of hitting a target in Taiwan and having a missile that WILL more often then not hit its target in Taiwan are two different things. Russia is more advanced than the Chinese, and their cruise missile strikes (granted over a longer distance) in support of Assad in the Syrian civil war had a over 25% in-flight failure rate* and a high miss rate. IIRC only 11 of 26 missiles hit their targets.


*The missiles were transiting Iranian airspace and close to Turkey, so it is very likely the missiles were on very aggressive "if you even SUSPECT you are off course, self-destruct" settings to avoid incidents.



OG Swolemaster said:


> Japan's real advantages in a possible war with China are:


Japan's real advantage is that the Chinese have been pissing off all the chinks to the point they've shut the fuck up about WWII or at letting Japan slide with "statements of responsibilities". None of the other chinks like the Japanese (or any of the other chink species for that matter), but they are smart enough to know that after Japan they'd be next. 

Imagine being a Vietnam vet and watching the news report of the US going to war supported by our Super Best Allies™ Russia, Vietnam, and Japan.


----------



## Derka Derka (Oct 19, 2021)

Ghostse said:


> - Taiwan has significant anti-missile defenses. They have patriots, almost certainly iron dome, and ECM jammers.
> - Missile barrage will harm them internationally. Not only will it increase international sympathy for Taiwan, but it will increase the odds of a neighbor like Russia (especially Russia) becoming concerned about that opening salvo and China's willingness to use it. Russia would want to demand a reduction of Chinese land-based missiles, and might do a land mobilization with "stopping atrocities in Taiwan" as an excuse to get it. Imagine being on the wrong end of the US and Russia while sharing a land border with the former.
> - Every site you launch missiles from is now a valid military target for a US response. If it looks like you ar blowing your load with a massive launch, every site you have missiles at is a valid target for a US response.
> - to the tl;dr - Even forgetting missile defenses, having a missile CAPABLE of hitting a target in Taiwan and having a missile that WILL more often then not hit its target in Taiwan are two different things. Russia is more advanced than the Chinese, and their cruise missile strikes (granted over a longer distance) in support of Assad in the Syrian civil war had a over 25% failure rate*.



Yes, chairman CCP already indicated they wanted to extend, embrace and assimilate Taiwan but military invasion will be a solid plan-b.

The missiles would be used to overwhelm, not for widespread damage. 
This will give the CCP targets for the Taiwanese anti-missile defenses and keep any aircraft grounded.
The majority of missiles will also be launched using mobile launchers (the missile brigades are inland and have their own screening defense)

Remember the Chinese have no treaty on the number and type of missiles like the russkies/U.S. They have a huge arsenal of short and medium range ballistic/cruise missiles.

So I think they would plan to do a shock and awe type approach, in a very short timeframe, and demand surrender before any major battles get underway.


----------



## Ghostse (Oct 19, 2021)

Derka Derka said:


> Remember the Chinese have no treaty on the number and type of missiles like the russkies/U.S. They have a huge arsenal of short and medium range ballistic/cruise missiles.
> 
> So I think they would plan to do a shock and awe type approach, in a very short timeframe, and demand surrender before any major battles get underway.



Not debating you there. But if they start lobbing short/mid Ballistics at Taiwan, they will be making it clear to their neighbors they need to do something about that before China can re-arm and while the US is pissed. The CCP knows that a missile war with Taiwan means war with Russia.

Taiwan having gotten a missile blitz might capitulate, but if they have Russia stepping up to support, they're going to reconsider throwing in the towel.


----------



## Derka Derka (Oct 19, 2021)

I


Ghostse said:


> Not debating you there. But if they start lobbing short/mid Ballistics at Taiwan, they will be making it clear to their neighbors they need to do something about that before China can re-arm and while the US is pissed. The CCP knows that a missile war with Taiwan means war with Russia.
> 
> Taiwan having gotten a missile blitz might capitulate, but if they have Russia stepping up to support, they're going to reconsider throwing in the towel.


Nah I disagree.

Russia/U.S. have done incursions/invasions in each other back yards

Yes the Ruskies will get antsy about it, but they are also a nuke power and will not get involved in an action directly.


----------



## draggs (Oct 19, 2021)

"Deep Thoughts" indeed


----------



## What the shit (Oct 19, 2021)

If WWIII were to happen, who would be China's allies besides North Korea and perhaps the Russians if they want to get their hand dirty?


----------



## draggs (Oct 19, 2021)

What the shit said:


> If WWIII were to happen, who would be China's allies besides North Korea and perhaps the Russians if they want to get their hand dirty?


Literally nobody

Not even Russia, they arent going to play second fiddle to Beijing. Russia and China dont like each other, they both look down on each other, their whole we're friends against the USA thing is a big bluff to keep Washington wary. Neither one wants to be in an alliance where if it goes hot one of them would have to be in charge and neither one would accept the other

North Korea might not even come in

It would be China vs USA Japan Taiwan Australia Vietnam Philippines Malaysia Singapore Indonesia Britain France India

If North Korea does fight it would be almost entirely focused on fighting South Korea

That's the problem with these aggressive tyrannies they get literally everybody else afraid of them so they end up fighting out of their weight. Everybody else piles in on them. Happened to Germany fuckin twice


----------



## What the shit (Oct 19, 2021)

draggs said:


> Literally nobody
> 
> Not even Russia, they arent going to play second fiddle to Beijing. Russia and China dont like each other, they both look down on each other, their whole we're friends against the USA thing is a big bluff to keep Washington wary. Neither one wants to be in an alliance where if it goes hot one of them would have to be in charge and neither one would accept the other
> 
> ...


I'd like to imagine Pakistan entering on China's side if India ever joins the U.S allies. A majority of Pakistanis think the U.S are some imperialists faggots, China and Pakistan having a long diplomatic/economic/military history together, and because both countries loathe India, it would make sense having a Pakistani/Indian front in the sub-continent.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Oct 19, 2021)

Something I've noticed through publicly available sources is that China's tactical airlift capabilities just aren't there, and there's some indication their capabilities have actually declined in the past ten years. This makes me think they fear invasion rather than want to carry out one themselves and are turtling and hoping soft power will do the heavy lifting for them.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 19, 2021)

What the shit said:


> I'd like to imagine Pakistan entering on China's side if India ever joins the U.S allies. A majority of Pakistanis think the U.S are some imperialists faggots, China and Pakistan having a long diplomatic/economic/military history together, and because both countries loathe India, it would make sense having a Pakistani/Indian front in the sub-continent.


The problem is that no one else really stands to gain virtually anything from Chinese imperialism aside from China, and even then, China only really saves face. CCP wants to act like they're an unstoppable empire, when in reality they haven't been around even a tenth as long as some of the most powerful empires in Chinese history. China has basically alienated any opportunity to gain standing with other meaningful territorial powers; would you, as a world leader in the modern day, want to be seen associating positively and affirmatively with a tinpot 1984-style living hell unless you already controlled one yourself?


----------



## Michael Janke (Oct 19, 2021)

> This twitter post got me thinking. When China inevitably does invade Taiwan, isn't it pretty logical that Japan will then be invaded by China by force once China has this victory? Japan is quite close and the two countries hate each other, so this is very possible.


i dont know how to make the quotes look good but i do have a solution.
turn japan into a nuclear armed state.
it'll literally be impossible for china to invade japan, because their will be the slightest chance, they'll get nuked if the chinese military steps foot on japan.




> With Article 9 Japan is pretty vulnerable.


----------



## Ghostse (Oct 19, 2021)

What the shit said:


> If WWIII were to happen, who would be China's allies besides North Korea and perhaps the Russians if they want to get their hand dirty?



Depends on who or what kicks it off, and what sort of war we're talking about.
Lets pretend that the hippies have won, everyone has disarmed their nukes so we're looking at just conventional strikes. 

Unless there are huge Geopolitical changes, Russia does not want a China that isn't counter balanced by the US. They also don't really want a US that isn't counterbalanced by China, but when push comes to shove they'll choose the one they don't share the land border with. If it is an actual "Troops en mass are landing" Russia will not want to get left out for the practice if nothing else, and might try to get some gains in Manchuria.

UK would probably love Hong Kong back, for keeps this time. Vietnam/Laos/Cambodia would be itching to an excuse to get payback for a few centuries of getting bullied by the Chinese.

Pakistan is a wild card. They side with anyone who fucks with India, but they also have a squadron of F-16s that by treaty they can only use to counter Chinese threats; they are are not friends with the Chinks. So unless China is willing to SRBM Taiwan and double that up with a thrust into India, Pakistan would sit things out. 

All you'd have left would be a bunch of lefty governments in SA who were getting "this will piss off the US" development money. And their Africa economic colonies. But those places would be more likely to be soft allies lending economic/civilian support than military allies.

tl;dr: All the parts of Africa that they've bought, probably some of the lefty South American governments. Iran.



Synthetic Smug said:


> Something I've noticed through publicly available sources is that China's tactical airlift capabilities just aren't there, and there's some indication their capabilities have actually declined in the past ten years. This makes me think they fear invasion rather than want to carry out one themselves and are turtling and hoping soft power will do the heavy lifting for them.



I said in my earlier post, CCP wants to rule historic china, and ensure they can continue to do so. That's it. Rest of the world can go hang. But they need all of Historic china to keep internal threats from cropping up.
Heavy lift is expensive to develop and keep. China is expanding presence in Africa but really doesn't want to involved in Africa; though I'm excited for China's first COT/COIN experience in those countries.

4000 years ago, China was the most developed country in the world. They had writing, bronze-making, and the largest, most complex government that dwarfed #2. And then they just stopped. The developed paper and just used it for bureaucratic record keeping. They invented a functional, accurate water clock and used it for a garden decoration. They sent a navy around the tip of Africa.... then just collated the Admiral's report and never followed up on any of the contacts they'd made.
You've got eveything you could need in China, by bother with the rest of the world?


----------



## Michael Janke (Oct 19, 2021)

Ghostse said:


> Lets pretend that the hippies have won, everyone has disarmed their nukes so we're looking at just conventional strikes.


so the hippies accros every nuclear armed country gained enough influence to unanimously disable all nukes?


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Oct 19, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> It all could have been avoided if we just let the Soviets nuke them.



ftfy


----------



## draggs (Oct 19, 2021)

What the shit said:


> I'd like to imagine Pakistan entering on China's side if India ever joins the U.S allies. A majority of Pakistanis think the U.S are some imperialists faggots, China and Pakistan having a long diplomatic/economic/military history together, and because both countries loathe India, it would make sense having a Pakistani/Indian front in the sub-continent.


Pakistan wouldn't last three months vs India, their economy and military is shittier than India's streets. India has so far surpassed Pakistan it's a joke


----------



## MadStan (Oct 19, 2021)

China take Japan?

Ha ha ha ha. The Japanese are ferocious. Ferocious. If you aren't going to use A-Bombs or H-Bombs good fucking luck.

There are 2 countries in the world as a General you _never want to invade_ because you know you'd have to kill everybody, and every man woman and child would be your enemy and you'd face opposition so fierce you should just go smoke your pipe dream somewhere else.

Russia and Japan.

China's never gonna touch Japan. Ever.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 19, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> China take Japan?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha. The Japanese are ferocious. Ferocious. If you aren't going to use A-Bombs or H-Bombs good fucking luck.
> 
> ...


Does that really apply to modern day Japan? They are certainly far more soft than what they were nearly a century ago, and while they still possess their unique culture im not so sure if they have kept the military and societal discipline, or at least kept it to the same level of fanaticism that they had when they were Imperial Japan. Im not sure the modern day Japanese man nevermind woman would go to the same lengths their grandparents would.

But I am also not an expert on Japanese culture, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

To the OP: China better start their invasions soon because they have some pretty big problems to get over in the horizon like some have mentioned the imminent demographic collapse. The Chinese middle class is rising, and when people get richer they usually get more comfortable in modern society, and they hate losing their comforts. If the Chinese antagonize the West too much they lose their biggest trading partners and their economy will start to strain which would affect their population. Yes China with their authoritarianism could ignore it for some time, but not forever.

I do not think modern day China is focused on "hard" military power like the USSR. They might saber rattle and chimpout over taiwan every decade or so, but its all bluffing. They are far more interested into using "soft" power economically, and perhaps one day even culturally dominating the West, but  directly invading people that put them at odds with that goal.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Oct 19, 2021)

Declaring war on Japan is effectively the same as declaring war on the US, and China has no interest in a direct war with the US.


----------



## MadStan (Oct 19, 2021)

ZeCommissar said:


> Does that really apply to modern day Japan? They are certainly far more soft than what they were nearly a century ago, and while they still possess their unique culture im not so sure if they have kept the military and societal discipline, or at least kept it to the same level of fanaticism that they had when they were Imperial Japan. Im not sure the modern day Japanese man nevermind woman would go to the same lengths their grandparents would.
> 
> But I am also not an expert on Japanese culture, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


Taiwan is one thing, but Japan?

China has a technical case to argue to it can take Taiwan and the case either way is not entirely clear cut; and if China does take Taiwan it would be hard to call in alliances given how Taiwan was treated with the treaties after WW II and the history of how "China Taiwan" literally became "Taiwan".

China has the muscle to take Taiwan and I don't think the international appetite would be to challenge them on it other than through tariffs and economic sanctions and a lot of finger wagging and deals.

Reality must be present in any evaluation of strategic movements when we talk about one country versus another and Japan for China is entirely out of the question; not only because Japan would readily take up arms against China, but there is no ambiguity with Japan that this would be an unlawful invasion and there would absolutely be a confrontation with the United States and a host of other countries. It is NOT on the cards in this century.

Japan and Taiwan are entirely different matters that have no correlation to one another - the only thing they have in common is that they are Islands. The history of who and how and why Taiwan has been occupied however is up for interpretation and China has a technical case to argue if they step up and take Taiwan. Or take back Taiwan. It depends how you interpret the events of the last 100 years.

I've no doubt China will make a move on Taiwan but either they will take Taiwan and give up rights to parts of the South China Sea; or they will forgo Taiwan in exchange for rights to there South China Sea disputed areas. Or they will hand over North Korea in exchange for either.

China has a lot of chips at the table and who they will fuck up the ass will be done with lubricant provided fro by other nations.

China will not walk away empty handed from their efforts - they seldom do; no matter how long it takes. The South China Sea, Taiwan and North Korea. China will give up one for the other, the only question is which will it be and when.


----------



## Michael Janke (Oct 19, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> not only because Japan would readily take up arms against China, but there is no ambiguity with Japan that this would be an unlawful invasion and there would absolutely be a confrontation with the United States and a host of other countries. It is NOT on the cards in this century


i dont think the average japanese has a high opinion of chinese people. remember the hong kong 97 game and how the chinese were referred to as, Fucking Ugly Reds.
they'd gladly fight the chinese.
i know the guy who made that game is likely and older man by now, but japanese in general are an aged population.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 19, 2021)

Smug Chuckler said:


> ftfy


I meant China though.
Glorious Nippon will outlive the degenerate west and the yellow devil CCP.


----------



## 572.4 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hathungor said:


> Winnie the Pooh enacting heavy-handed crackdowns of the one real advantage they have - mostly unregulated business - doesn't help either. If people are scared of China that's just their propaganda working.
> 
> There's an interesting 4-part video series I've come across that does a pretty good job of explaining why China will never be more influential than it is now. If you've got some time on your hands it's a good watch:


haven't watched the vid but I listened to another podcast on a similar topic. They seemed to have fucked themselves over with the one child policy. because even if the young chinese people have more kids now, it will result in the working-age demographic being the smallest and supporting the pensioners and the children and themselves.


----------



## Leaf Wage Slave (Oct 22, 2021)

I think it got mentioned in the thread already, but - with Taiwan, China at least has a few things going for it if Plan B (Invade the fuckers) has to get the green light.  Chief among them, how few nations actually recognize Taiwan as a proper country, allowing them to spin it as "bringing a rebellious province back into the fold" or some shit like that.

With Japan, or basically any other SEA Country?  They wouldn't have anywhere near as convenient of a shield to use - not to mention that any SEA country that shares a border with China and has the capabilities probably has missile silos with strategic targets (pick a manufacturing city, or the 3GD) ready to fire within a day.  China might win just off of numbers, quantity having a certain quality of it's own, but it'd be a phyrric victory at the absolute best, and that's without the rest of the world looking at China and drawing comparisons to the last couple times Germany got uppity...


----------



## Travoltron (Oct 27, 2021)

The Japanese are coddled children. They like the current situation because it worked well for them during the cold war. No worries about military, just let Uncle Sam do all the work for you.

I've had this argument with Japanese people over and over. I tell them how they are surrounded by enemies like China and N Korea, and how America is crumbling from the inside. Do you really think a dotard cuck like Joe Biden is going to come to Japan's rescue? Or will he just sit on his ass and watch the world burn like he and Obozo did already?

I tell every Japanese I meet to tear up that shit MacArthur forced them to sign and get a proper military again. No Self Defense Force bullshit. And I tell them to get some fucking nukes. But the Hiroshima hibakusha have given them an irrational fear of the one thing that could protect them from China. They'd rather be "morally correct" and be anti nuke, even though they hypocritically use nuclear power.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 27, 2021)

What the shit said:


> I'd like to imagine Pakistan entering on China's side if India ever joins the U.S allies. A majority of Pakistanis think the U.S are some imperialists faggots, China and Pakistan having a long diplomatic/economic/military history together, and because both countries loathe India, it would make sense having a Pakistani/Indian front in the sub-continent.


Which is funny since ccp china is imperialist by design.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Oct 28, 2021)

nationalism is on the rise in japan too. the chinks taking eastern chinks will rally the nips and we get to have the 3rd sino-jap war. unlike westernized korea where the soldiers spend their days moisturizing and bleaching their skin, the japs are likely to get back into rising sun mode.


----------

